# [RISOLTO] errore odbc di apache

## funkoolow

salve,

stamattina all'avvio del mio server rilevo questo errore di avvio di apache:

```
/etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * apache2 has detected an error in your setup:

apache2: Syntax error on line 170 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: Syntax error on line 4 of /etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so into server: libodbc.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 * ERROR: apache2 failed to start

```

non mi pare di aver toccato niente di relativo ad apache, php o simili, potrebbe trattarsi di una corruzione della libreria a livello del disco? per il momento sto provando a ricompilare php senza il supporto a odbc (cosa che non so neanche se potrebbe risolvere), qualcuno ha qualche altro eventuale suggerimento?

----------

## djinnZ

fai una verifica con qfile per tutti i libphp5 o libodbc che trovi in giro per il sistema e ricompila i pacchetti che li contengono.

Alle volte a revdep-rebuild sfugge qualcosa.

Normalmente questa è la soluzione (se poi ti sei reso conto che il supporto ad odbc non ti serve e stai finalmente iniziando a ripulire le dipendenze male non fai.

un controllo approfondito del filesystem è d'uopo se non se non puoi supporrre che il problema sia frutto di un qualche aggiornamento.

----------

## funkoolow

ho ricompilato php5 e ora va tutto di nuovo... bah, forse era proprio il disco, il che spiegherebbe anche perchè revdep-rebuild non segnalava mancanze... taggo risolto e mi dedico al badblocks  :Smile: 

grazie cmq della dritta con qfile  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

Se hai il dubbio puoi anche farti (spiacente ma non ci provo proprio, non è giornata) uno script con equery (od anche andando a prendere direttamente i checksum) per vedere quali file sono stati modificati rispetto al checksum e ricompilare di conseguenza.

----------

## funkoolow

pare interessante, lo provo al più presto  :Cool: 

----------

## Onip

 *equery -h wrote:*   

> 
> 
> equery -h
> 
> Gentoo package query tool
> ...

 

----------

## djinnZ

L'unico problema è che non è una scheggia e l'output non è il massimo. Forse è meglio aggirarlo

----------

